# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  composant java pour un fieldset

## anotherboo

Bonjour

je cherche tout betement a ajouter dans mon UI un fieldset( nom html ).
l outil visuel qui permet de rassembler un/plusieurs elements dans un cadre avec un titre en haut.
Bon je ne connais pas le nom de ce composant et je ne sais meme pas s il en existe dans Swing.
Si vous avez le nom de ce truc ou d autres infos youppi.
Y.

----------


## sinok

Bah tu fais un panel dans lequel tu mets tous le composants que tu veux et  qui tu affecte comme Border une TitledBorder:



```

```

----------


## anotherboo

oki
tout ce que je voulais
merci beaucoup.

----------

